# raderwerks



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)

i bought some raderwerks mten 85s and my h&r hubcentric spacer doesn't fit the centering ring that came with the wheels. any one else had this problem? would a different brand of hubcentric spacers work? thanks.


----------



## reflex 337 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: raderwerks (1.8dubbin)*

Never had this issue but did have a close friend who had a problem with them sending wrong wheels/miss information and they were very condisending about the whole ordeal. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for raderwerks in my book


----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: raderwerks (reflex 337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflex 337* »_Never had this issue but did have a close friend who had a problem with them sending wrong wheels/miss information and they were very condisending about the whole ordeal. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for raderwerks in my book

I know i have pm'd them and called them and there was really no help. customer service sucks.


----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: raderwerks (1.8dubbin)*

anyone?


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: raderwerks (1.8dubbin)*

is the diameter of the hub on the spacer bigger or smaller than the wheels?


----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: raderwerks (MarkeeeVR6)*

the hubcentric lip is to big for the centering rings but to small for the wheels bore


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: raderwerks (1.8dubbin)*

You can get different size rings you would need a caliper to measure it.


----------



## vwgli337 (Apr 19, 2006)

I bought a set of wheels from raderwerks on April 21st. I sent them an e-mail before I placed an order asking them what size wheels I needed to buy for my MKV Jetta 2.5. He said that the mten80 18x8 et42 will work but i could run a staggered wheels set-up with 18x8 et42 front and 18x9 et45 rear. I still ordered the wrong wheels by mistake. I immediatly sent him another e-mail asking him if he could fix it and change it to the 18x8 et42 front and rear. He did change it and re-sent the invoice. When I looked at the invoice he re sent me i realised he sent the staggered set up. I didnt email him back about it because he said it would work. When the wheels came i took them down to get tires put on them. As soon as i took the first wheel out which was the 18x9 et45 the guy said it will not work under my car. I went back Home to email him that the wheel is too large and wont fit under my car. He replied stating that it would and my guy didnt know what he was talking about. So I went to another tire place and the took off my stock wheel and put the new wheel up on the car and it was going to rub right on the strut tower. I went back Home and sent a bunch of emails back and forth he told me that he put this wheel set up under my car a hundred times before and it WILL work. I told him that i believe the stock Jetta and GTi/GLi have a slightly different suspention. He told me they are exactly the same. Which I dont think they are. He reluctantly took them back to ship out the correct wheels that I had asked for the first time around. I shipped them back on May 3rd he recieved them May 5th. I sent him an e-mail asking him when the new wheels would ship. He told me by the end of the week, which would have been May 7th. I got an e-mail form Fed-Ex saying the wheels shipped may 12th, and I wont have em till May 18th. Maybe its just me but I will NEVER Buy wheels from this place again, I dont care how bad-ass they look.


----------



## pnyknights (Mar 19, 2010)

1.8dubbin said:


> the hubcentric lip is to big for the centering rings but to small for the wheels bore


I think I may know what you're talking about. I'm having the same issue with my hub rings and spacers. The ring has the proper centerbore, but the spacer has an angled edge on the lip? 

http://shop.achtuning.com/handrdrseries571mmcenterborewheelspacers.aspx

I tried a spacer that had the 7.0mm x 45 degree chamfer and it wouldn't fit. I measure the beveled edge on my hub rings and it looks like about 4mm.

The UK site for H&R has a couple pdf's which are quite helpful. Click on the one that titled "Technical guidelines". There are pictures of the various spacers and of the lip.


----------

